# Heeereee'sss OTIS!!



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

Our big baby will be 3 in July already! These are pics just from the last month or so--and I even included some of his sisters and me some of you requested...
Our Yard Guard Face....








Doing what he does best in his favorite spot.....








I don't know WHAT This look on my face is all about HAHA








A little back massagin......


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

Wanting to know why we got his sister a drinking bowl for him for her Birthday 








Wanting some birthday cake ay Syd's First Birthday Party....


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

Aaaannnnnnd...Abby and Sydney


----------



## lilstrlett (May 26, 2010)

Hehehe awww what cute pics!! Otis look likes a big baby, hehe.

Your girls are so cute!!


----------



## ChrissyBz (Aug 10, 2007)

Ahhhhhhhhh so sweet. You look great Chrissy.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Well it's about time girl. Everyone looks great. I hope to see a lot more from here on out. Give that big galoot a smooch for me, please.


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

I LOVE the 2nd picture! So much face flappies to smoosh and kiss


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

lilstrlett said:


> Hehehe awww what cute pics!! Otis look likes a big baby, hehe.
> 
> Your girls are so cute!!


Thank you!! He's the biggest baby you could EVER imagine!! 


ChrissyBz said:


> Ahhhhhhhhh so sweet. You look great Chrissy.


Thanks Beez!! 



Inga said:


> Well it's about time girl. Everyone looks great. I hope to see a lot more from here on out. Give that big galoot a smooch for me, please.


Gonna try, Amy--I do miss everyone thats for sure!!!


Michiyo-Fir said:


> I LOVE the 2nd picture! So much face flappies to smoosh and kiss


haha Lots of flappers, no doubt!!


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

Abbey has grown up into such a big girl. I remember when she was able to ride Otis. And then Syd was such a little bitty baby. And here they are such big grown up girls.

And Otis, what can I say. Even his "guard" look is so goofy and his "relaxing" one is one of just mushy face!!

We've all missed you little Missy Chrissy! Please don't stay away for so long. I have needed my Otis fix for so long...


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

alphadoginthehouse said:


> Abbey has grown up into such a big girl. I remember when she was able to ride Otis. And then Syd was such a little bitty baby. And here they are such big grown up girls.
> 
> And Otis, what can I say. Even his "guard" look is so goofy and his "relaxing" one is one of just mushy face!!
> 
> We've all missed you little Missy Chrissy! Please don't stay away for so long. I have needed my Otis fix for so long...


Ab IS a big girl now--and her and Otis are closer than ever...he sits and waits for her to get off of the bus--so cute  I'm gonna try to hang around-lots going on and these 2 girls keep me busy!!!


----------



## Ramble On Rose (Apr 21, 2010)

I just want to bear-hug that dog's big head.


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

Sugg everyone looks so well!! Otis has matured in to one fine looking EM You look real good and the kids...well lets just say you make some very beautiful babies man!!!  Abby is so pretty and sydney has to be the cutest baby ive seen in a long,long time!

Real good to see everyone again im gona post some pics up of my gang later.



Sugar Daddy Otis said:


> I don't know WHAT This look on my face is all about HAHA





Sugar Daddy Otis said:


>





Sugar Daddy Otis said:


> ]


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

Ramble On Rose said:


> I just want to bear-hug that dog's big head.


 I did it for you!! 



Mr Pooch said:


> Sugg everyone looks so well!! Otis has matured in to one fine looking EM You look real good and the kids...well lets just say you make some very beautiful babies man!!!  Abby is so pretty and sydney has to be the cutest baby ive seen in a long,long time!
> 
> Real good to see everyone again im gona post some pics up of my gang later.


Awww thanks Dom! I can't wait to see pics of your gang!! Otis is a big boy now--wrinkles and flappers everywhere....and of course all the drool to go along with them


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)




----------



## MegaMuttMom (Sep 15, 2007)

These pictures make me happy


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Cutest family ever lol


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

RBark said:


>


Was that for me or Otis??? ...or the girls?? 



MegaMuttMom said:


> These pictures make me happy


Seeing you makes me happy 


Shaina said:


> Cutest family ever lol


 awwww Shucks Shay


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

Sugar Daddy Otis said:


> Was that for me or Otis??? ...or the girls??


All of above!


----------



## PetersGirl (Feb 8, 2010)

OMG Otis is to die for! And your girls... such beauties! You must be a very proud mama


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

RBark said:


> All of above!


wOOOhOOOOOO 


PetersGirl said:


> OMG Otis is to die for! And your girls... such beauties! You must be a very proud mama


Thank you--I am VERY proud!! .....and tired!! haha


----------



## PetersGirl (Feb 8, 2010)

I can imagine! Just having a puppy and no kids is exhausting!


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

PetersGirl said:


> I can imagine! Just having a puppy and no kids is exhausting!


haha--I think I am actually more jealous of how much sleep he gets


----------



## MyCharlie (Nov 4, 2007)

Awww everyone is so cute!!


----------



## sillylilykitty (Mar 11, 2007)

Shaina said:


> Cutest family ever lol


Agreed!

You have the 2 cutest little girls I have ever seen And Otis is so well behaved with them!


----------



## Stephie (Apr 29, 2010)

All wonderful pictures! He's a very handsome boy.


----------

